# Just the Surf no Turf



## bigredq (Feb 15, 2009)

Decided on staying in on Valentines day with the wife.  Made a dinner and sat back to some videos.

wrapping the scallops in some of my fresh homemade belly bacon


marinaded the scallops and prawns in an Herb and Garlic marinade


Being that it is valentines day,  I was trying to get the prawns toothpicked into Heart shapes.


and giving them a kiss of smoke before getting the direct heat


and the main course.   I wonder if these guys know there fate?


They do NOW.  muhahaha


These turned out nice.


and the meal all together



Hope you enjoyed this,  we sure did.


----------



## woody (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice. Wonder if anyone's tried to smoke lobster?


----------



## darrin (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## mcp9 (Feb 15, 2009)

wow. ur gettin me all wound up big red. musta worked for ur wife.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 15, 2009)

Now does your wife know you were kiss'n around on Valentine's Day?
Shame on you...lol

Very Nice  Dinner!
She's a lucky lady.


----------



## jamesb (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice grub ya cooked up there!


----------



## rtom (Feb 15, 2009)

that looks awesome big red, your wife is very lucky


----------

